# Women's Nightt at the Firing Line Jan 24



## SigShooter (Apr 15, 2004)

Women's Night at the Firing Line! 

When: Tuesday, January 24 
6:30 - 8:30 p.m. 

Where: The Firing Line Indoor Gun Range and Gun Shop 
38427 Webb Drive 
Westland, MI 48185 

Cost: $14 - includes instruction, range time and a free gun rental (ammo not included). Those using rental guns will need to buy their ammo from TFL. 

This is a great opportunity for women to get to the range and shoot with other women as well as receiving instruction from nationally certified female instructors and assistance from female range officers in a safe, positive, non-threatening atmosphere. 

New shooters are welcome and encouraged to attend! I hear all the time from the guys who want to get their wives, girlfriends, sisters, moms, etc to shoot more. This is the perfect opportunity to get them out to the range, so get the word out! 

RSVP is not required, but please email me at [email protected] if you know you will be attending so I have a rough idea of how many shooters to expect. I hope to see you there!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks for keeping us up to date with all of the events. I hope you have a great turnout. I'd really like to make it to one of these evenings. Is it mainly focused on pistols?


----------



## SigShooter (Apr 15, 2004)

Thank you, tanglenot! We usually get a great turnout. We average 20 women per shoot, many of whom are new shooters, and they always leave with a smile on their face! Yes, we focus mainly on pistols, although we sometimes have pistol caliber carbines or .22 rifles there as well.I hope you can make it out! If so, please be sure to introduce yourself. I would love to meet you!

We will be expanding this summer to include some shotgun and smokepole instruction, and we are looking at doing a turkey sight in day for the ladies. 

By the way, deputy says hello!


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

Hey all for those that dont Karen she is top notch teacher that has trained with me for 3 years now and has taught several all womans classes, and has helped rso some of my advanced training as well as having helped teach at some of the bow/wow events and has trained with some of the best teachers in the world of tactical personal defense.

this is a good chance to learn and have fun


----------



## jamieb (Aug 12, 2005)

This is such a good opportunity for women. I feel uncomfortable going to a gun range by myself right now, but after a few more of these events, I'd be ready to go on my own. Those "really small" targets were fun also! :lol: 

Thanks Karen!

Jamie


----------



## SigShooter (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi, Jamie!

I'm glad you had a good time! We had a record breaking turnout! It looks like they may close the range down for us to accomodate the growing number of women attending women's night!


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey I work across the road from the Firing line(at Defiance/DTA)we loved it when it opened guys would go there at lunch and shoot. I would say it is the best indoor range I have every been to.


----------



## SigShooter (Apr 15, 2004)

You bet! The guys at the Firing Line are the best! They're a very family oriented business, and they really treat their customers right. For me, shooting at the Firing Line is like shooting with family.


----------

